# UDS for smoking and grilling?



## duffygould (Jul 14, 2008)

I just saw a post on a UDS built with a core system to pull the fire up to the grate for grilling, has anyone else done something with there uds to grill with it too? 

I'm looking at making one and I want to make it so that i can grill too. any ideas appreciated.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

I have never grilled on mine, but I would think that you could.
My cooking grate sits about 2' above the heat source. I bet if you put two racks...one closer to the heat, you could grill just fine.

I'm sure someone with UDS grilling experience will be along to help ya soon.


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 15, 2008)

I grill on mine all the time.  In fact, I grill more now that I have the drum than before.  I just make sure the basket is full (so the heat is up high) and all intakes are open.  Grilling is about temperature.  If you can get up and over 350, you're grilling.

Also, when you're done, shut all the air off and your lump will be waiting for you the next time you're ready to cook.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 16, 2008)

My basket is held in place on a threaded rod ( next time I would use 3 rods ) by nuts and washers. You can move it up by moving up nuts and washers.But I have found this is kinda slow goin and if I was gonna grill alot I would devise some kinda clamp/quick - connect


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 16, 2008)

But I would agree with what G.W.F. said. fill er up and no lid and ye be grillin !


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 16, 2008)

One thing you can do is to put 3 screws in the sides that will allow you to "raise the coal basket" up to the grate.  You dont need to permanately put them there.   When done grilling, replace the longer screws with 1/2 inchers.  That way you can get the coal basket down to the bottom without problems.  Or you can just keep the longer screws in and 'work" the basket back down when you want to smoke with your drum.


----------

